# Moving to Brescia



## Peterjohn (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello,
I am moving to Brescia, in August with my girlfriend. She has a teaching post to start whereas I am starting from scratch. I have background in construction but am I open to turn my hand to anything. I am looking for advice on any websites or places I could find any work. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

